# Redwirez impulses, which are the best?



## btfsam (Feb 4, 2011)

I was browsing the redwirez library and am thinking about picking up some impulses. But before I pay 10$ a cab I was wondering which one's do you guys like the best for heavy djentyness, I have a pod xt pro with metal pack installed. I've heard good things about the recto w/ v30s but was looking at the engl cab and bogner uber too

any suggestions would be awesome, also sound clips of the impulses. Or if someone would wanna be a chap and maybe email me some to try out?

thanks


----------



## Taylor2 (Feb 4, 2011)

btfsam said:


> I was browsing the redwirez library and am thinking about picking up some impulses. But before I pay 10$ a cab I was wondering which one's do you guys like the best for heavy djentyness, I have a pod xt pro with metal pack installed. I've heard good things about the recto w/ v30s but was looking at the engl cab and bogner uber too
> 
> any suggestions would be awesome, also sound clips of the impulses. Or if someone would wanna be a chap and maybe email me some to try out?
> 
> thanks


 

I'm a personal fan of the Mesa ones myself. They seem to be the most open and honest cabs of the bunch.

I've TRIED the ENGL ones, and if you like the ENGL sound, they have that midrange honk that you can only get from an ENGL cab.
Personally, not a fan. But it's preference in the end.


If you want some clips, there are some in my signature you can check out.
They are using only the Mesa Redwirez IR's.


----------



## RG570LC (Feb 4, 2011)

I agree with Taylor about the Mesa impulses.
I personally use a combination of two sm57's one at cap edge 4 inch and one closer to the grill.

Have a play around and see what fits you best.


----------



## btfsam (Feb 4, 2011)

hell yeah guys thanks, just bought the mesa one and am stoked to try it out, will post sound clips here in a tit!


----------



## RG570LC (Feb 4, 2011)

Bareknuckle Test 3 by Lee Carmichael Music on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

there is a clip of the impulses. its not really mixed fully yet so please ignore the roughness.


----------



## Opion (Feb 4, 2011)

Little question here I can contribute & maybe help the OP - as someone who is yet to own an Axe Fx, what program would be best to use these with? I had a go at Voxengo boogex and didn't really get good results, but i'm close to trying it again with these impulses.


----------



## Krucifixtion (Feb 4, 2011)

Can't go wrong with the Mesa Cab from Redwirez. I already posted this before, but check it out, because it's just 2 guitar tracks with a Pod XT with the Metal Shop and Redwirez Mesa Recto IR. One track is with the Royer R-121 and the other is with the SM57. Keep in mind there is some Post EQ to help tighten up the Pod more and also eliminate that fizzyness. 

Fast Brutal Mix Test MF 8 by Krucifixtion on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## Taylor2 (Feb 4, 2011)

Opion said:


> Little question here I can contribute & maybe help the OP - as someone who is yet to own an Axe Fx, what program would be best to use these with? I had a go at Voxengo boogex and didn't really get good results, but i'm close to trying it again with these impulses.


 
Poulin LeCab worked well on non-64-bit computers.
KeFir is what I used to use on my new 64-bit PC.

Otherwise, if you do get an Axe-FX, put them directly on it.


----------



## btfsam (Feb 4, 2011)

Krucifixtion said:


> Can't go wrong with the Mesa Cab from Redwirez. I already posted this before, but check it out, because it's just 2 guitar tracks with a Pod XT with the Metal Shop and Redwirez Mesa Recto IR. One track is with the Royer R-121 and the other is with the SM57. Keep in mind there is some Post EQ to help tighten up the Pod more and also eliminate that fizzyness.
> 
> Fast Brutal Mix Test MF 8 by Krucifixtion on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free



thanks man! same set up I now have, LOVING the big bottom amp model
what's your favorite model with the recto IR? btw your drums sound great


----------



## Opion (Feb 5, 2011)

Taylor said:


> Poulin LeCab worked well on non-64-bit computers.
> KeFir is what I used to use on my new 64-bit PC.
> 
> Otherwise, if you do get an Axe-FX, put them directly on it.




Ahh, thank you so much for that. KeFIR is so much better...think i'm ditching the X3 cabs for good now


----------



## TreWatson (Feb 5, 2011)

I'm with taylor, i LOVE the mesa impulses. the orange one was Okay, but in the end, I'm just NOT a fan of orange cabs. it's fine for misha and ATB and the others who love them, but it's just not my thing. the mesa cab feels the most balanced imho


----------



## tr0n (Feb 5, 2011)

Another +1 for the Mesa cab. Part of you could be concerned about how much like the real thing these impulses sound, and the other could be concerned more about how good they sound regardless of that. With that in mind, go for what you like the sound of.

I can also recommend the Marshall 1960 w/ G12s. I'm probably also going to buy the Bogner, Marshall 1960 and Engl all with the V30s just for some variation.


----------



## Krucifixtion (Feb 5, 2011)

btfsam said:


> thanks man! same set up I now have, LOVING the big bottom amp model
> what's your favorite model with the recto IR? btw your drums sound great



I always use the Big Bottom for rhythm stuff. The guitars could sound better on that clip, but I rushed it a little bit. I would eventually like to get something different for tracking direct guitar, but the Pod works ok enough for now considering it cost me like $190 a few years ago.


----------



## btfsam (Feb 6, 2011)

Mesa Recto Redwirez clip

clip of the breakdown from after the burial's my frailty w/ line6 big bottom and the redwirez mesa impulses


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Feb 6, 2011)

+1 for mesa ones.


----------



## Krucifixtion (Feb 6, 2011)

btfsam said:


> Mesa Recto Redwirez clip
> 
> clip of the breakdown from after the burial's my frailty w/ line6 big bottom and the redwirez mesa impulses




Who did that recording?


----------



## btfsam (Feb 6, 2011)

me!


----------

